# Ice Fishing Tournaments



## Bigj5731 (Dec 15, 2010)

Know it is still early, but does anyone have a good link to a website that will display Ice Fishing tournaments in Michigan for the 2016-2017 season?

What good tournaments are out there, and what ones to avoid?

Looking to do a few this year.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

How far do you want to travel? The NLP and EUP have several tournaments. Some of them have some great prizes if you are lucky enough to win. If you are not familiar with some of the areas it may limit your chances but it is ice fishing and if you can pre fish or find some good spots you will be in the fish.


----------



## Bigj5731 (Dec 15, 2010)

Travel distance doesn't matter, just looking for a list/website that has all the options. 

Also if you have experience with any tournaments in regards to how they are run and some of the pro's and con's that would be helpful.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Tip Up Town, Cedarville has a pike/perch tournament that is pretty good, Pickford has a walleye, perch, pike tournament that is big but good, I think Bay de Noc has more than one tournament. Shiver on the River in Saginaw. Cadillac has a couple of tournaments. Check with the Chamber of Commerce in various locations they would be more apt to supply you with information.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The Cedarville tournament is a pretty good tournament. I have never entered but the fee is I think $20 for adults and $10 for kids. They have some great prizes. It is not huge as far as people that enter it so your chances are good.


----------



## flyting (Jan 22, 2010)

Wixom lk. Feb. 18-19. This is the free fishing weekend. Two day event which is really family friendly. No big prizes, I believe every child receives something. A little cash for the most pan fish and largest pike.


----------



## outdoor101 (May 15, 2012)

Frank's outdoors puts a walleye one on I think its 10$ to enter sry not sure on the dates this year but they have great payouts and up to top 25 I do believe. Just Google it if interested LOL


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Devils Lake Tip up in Lenawee county can get busy but they have prizes for all species


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

Cold as ice tourney,on da world famous LSC.also good one on simcoe in canada,test yur skillz on da whales


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

The Fowler center in Tuscola county puts on a good one in February. All kinds of prizes, its a shotgun start and prizes for first fish and smallest fish and many others. Its a good time.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Tip-Up-Town on Houghton Lake will have contests both weekends (Jan 20/21 & Jan 28/29), There's one up just north of Alpena, "The Reel Fun" ice fishing tournament that's on Saturday February 25th. Following TUT Higgins Lake has a Winterfest in February, I checked but didn't see the dates posted for 2017 yet.


----------



## CEDARMAN (Apr 24, 2005)

Newaygo has Dam to Dam. https://www.facebook.com/Dam-to-Dam-Ice-Fishing-Tournament-148509468585124/


----------

